# Black Poop?



## grniys

Sorry if this is TMI, but my dh and are both starting to get concerned. My 15 month old (almost 16 months) has been, well, pooping black. It happened once on Sunday and once today. I'm getting concerned. He eats lots of whole grains and fresh fruits, and some veggies (it can be difficult to get him eating the veggies though). I had some issues a month and a half ago and had to wean, so he's on just water, though I do give him baby vitamins.

My dr. doesn't want us giving him juices so unless I have to I'd prefer just sticking with water.

Has anyone had a baby poop black gunk? What could it be a sign of? Do I need to get him in to the dr? (He's overdue for his checkup because we moved







so it wouldn't be a bad idea, but do I need to do it immediatly?)

Advice is appreciated!


----------



## ginnyjuice

Have you been enjoying a lot of blueberries or blackberries lately?


----------



## grniys

He's been eating lots of blueberries. But I would have thought that would turn it bluer, not black. Does it cause poop to be black? If so I feel really dumb now, lol!


----------



## ginnyjuice

For us it's a very, very dark purple that looks pretty much black. It's also kind of flaky and grainy.

That's TMI, I know, but this is a thread about poop.


----------



## mzfern

Yup! Blueberry poop in my toddler is BLACK! And stains like crazy. But she loves her blueberries and it's only for a little while long.


----------



## baileygirl

When DS eats blueberries or black beans, it is def black poop! When he eats beets we usually get a call from his school.


----------



## Mommy2Haley

I just changed two very black, grainy diapers from blueberries. Scared the dickens out of me the first time!


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber

yeah its the blueberries! ds was eating almost 1/2 a pint of blueberries a day for the last month and we didn't get anymore this week and I was totally freaked out by his light brown/ tan poop the other day beacause i got so used to blueberry poop! so it goes both way


----------



## tabrizia

Blueberries, blackberries and olives do that here as well.


----------



## grniys

Oh yay! Thank you! I was getting very worried. It's so nice to know that's what it is.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie

I was just coming in here to suggest blueberries! DS LOVES him some blueberries!







: We just discovered the joys of frozen wild blueberries for breakfast. He would seriously eat an entire bag if I let him. I have noticed that the black poop dipes also smell faintly of blueberries too. Definitely freaked me right out the first time though!


----------



## loudmama

Blueberries were the first thing I thought of too!

L


----------



## AkRotts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loudmama* 
Blueberries were the first thing I thought of too!

L

Me too
















The first time I gave my three blueberries I was shocked when they went to the bathroom.


----------



## LavenderMae

My first thought was blueberries too.


----------



## ginnyjuice

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baileygirl* 
When DS eats blueberries or black beans, it is def black poop! When he eats beets we usually get a call from his school.

I think the color of beet poop is kind of pretty


----------



## ani'smommy

Definitely blueberries.


----------



## EricaRain

Oh my, I laughed out loud reading this. When I saw the thread title I thought "hm my guy's poop was black every time yesterday too, maybe I should be worried". Only to read through and laaaauuuugh because he's been eating blueberries too. In fact, my mother in law just brought another big tub of 'em over.


----------

